# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  What to do with masonite walls

## renobitch

Am currently renovating a 100year old house, crazy I know. Is in great condit. but has masonite on the walls. Would prefer plaster walls. Am I able to put gyprock sheets over the existing masonite and if so how do I go about it, Please help I do not know what the hell I am doing or where to start.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I'll wager that the masonite is covering the original (and often desirable) timber panelling rather than being the original internal cladding. 
But if you want to cover it all up, masonite and all.....go right ahead.  Just make sure the masonite surface is flat - no protrusions (like beading).  And find and mark all the studs upon which it is mounted (if there's nothing behind the masonite that is) so you have a solid screwdown point. Then glue & screw the plaster board straight to the surface as you would for any normal plasterboard application.

----------


## cabmods

There would be no problem plastering over masonite as long as its level with no large bows in the wall go for it. :2thumbsup:

----------


## renobitch

Thankyou for your input guys, very helpful. There are only original boards on the walls in one room, am guessing the masonite walls have nothing behind them but that is just a guess.

----------


## dazzler

Are you positive its masonite not asbestos...just a thought  :Smilie:

----------

